# Need Help Please-Router



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I have finally gotten rid of dial up internet. I need a router so two or three of us can use our computers. I have been trying to "shop and compare", but really have no idea what I'm looking at---wireless-G router, wireless-N router, Extreme-N router...MY ESSENTIALS, LINKSYS, D-LINK, 29.99 to over 100.00-- then is there anything else I need to go with that-with my luck I'll get home and find out there was another 100.00 worth of "stuff" I should have gotten.
Any help in will be much appreciated!!


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i personally have a G router. no particular reason for the purchase other than it was the latest technology in routers at the time and i wanted to be up to date.

i am very pleased with it. i can take my laptop to the front porch if i please. haven't really checked how far it broadcasts though.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

A wireless N router (there is no real need to buy a N Extreme) is fine for the casual home user. At home, we have two of these D-Link Wireless N routers as seen on this page and for the price they are quite reasonable, perform well (I can use my laptop and connect to the internet from the park a 1/4 block away) and easy to setup.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

jasper said:


> i personally have a G router. no particular reason for the purchase other than it was the latest technology in routers at the time and i wanted to be up to date.
> 
> i am very pleased with it. i can take my laptop to the front porch if i please. haven't really checked how far it broadcasts though.


I got a brand new belkin wireless G routerl in an un-opened package for 5 dollars at a weekend outlet store. Best 5 dollars I've every spent. I'm very pleased with it. :goodjob:


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

aaronwesley94 said:


> I got a brand new belkin wireless G routerl in an un-opened package for 5 dollars at a weekend outlet store. Best 5 dollars I've every spent. I'm very pleased with it. :goodjob:


Nice score! I never see good deals like this...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

For most people with DSL or even cable modem. It doesnt matter what router you get. Your never going to be fast enough to overwhelm your ISP link. There are lots of reasons to pick one over another but get whatever is one sale, wireless if you need it. I would also get one with 4 or 5 ports on it as well even if you dont need them all.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Karihwanoron said:


> Nice score! I never see good deals like this...


The store was Grandview Weekend Outlet...don't know if you have any of those stores around you, but they have tons of UN-OPENED computer stuff dirt cheap! Wireless keyboard and mouse combos are about 8 dollars there!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wireless N is rated for a little longer range than wireless G. I believe that wireless G is rated at 100 feet while wireless N is rated at 165 feet.

I'm with Gary on the bandwidth though. You'll never need any more than the wireless G for current technology DSL.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

bought mine 3 yrs ago or so. wireless-g and Linksys. $60. 

easy to set up, very good range (small house, so range goes into the driveway, lol)

all your computers must have wireless cards, but I'm sure you know that bit.

do it! but I hope you pay less than $60 if you get a G. They are going for around $40 on ebay, BTW (the same as what I got 3 yrs ago)

Good success! Post back on what you did!


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a NextGear router. I bought lowest range one I could find. I live out in the middle of nowhere, so I know that I am not providing free access to neighbors. Also much less money. 

Got mine on CraigsList in the barter section for a few video games the boys no longer play. 

My son has an Ipod touch that can pick up the internet wireless. It is funny just how many systems he can log into when driving though town.

I really dont need long range. If I am out in the barn or fields, not really finding the lastest You tube videos or whatever.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

travlnusa said:


> I have a NextGear router. I bought lowest range one I could find. I live out in the middle of nowhere, so I know that I am not providing free access to neighbors. Also much less money.
> 
> Got mine on CraigsList in the barter section for a few video games the boys no longer play.
> 
> ...


Actually, in the country you can get more like 250 feet of reliable signal from wireless G.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

travlnusa said:


> I have a NextGear router. I bought lowest range one I could find. I live out in the middle of nowhere, so I know that I am not providing free access to neighbors. Also much less money.
> 
> Got mine on CraigsList in the barter section for a few video games the boys no longer play.
> 
> ...




Umm....why would you leave it open anyway?
Security on your system should be important.


----------

